# skunk mount



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

here is a skunk i just completed. it is my 1st skunk and any critique is welcome. it was a very fun project they are a neat lil critter very weasel like. there face to me resembles a lil wolverine in a way and they have very long nails as well as very long hair on there tails. here are a few pics. the mouth area i wish i would of pinned it shrunk on me so i used apoxy to fill back in and i could not find my glass eyes so i had to make them out of epoxy as well then painted and glossed.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice job!!!!!


----------

